# Какой аккордеон выбрать



## Vitos (21 Окт 2012)

Остановился на двух моделях- Weltmeister saphir 41/120/IV/11/5 или Hohner amica IV/120. 
Saphir немного дороже, но велика ли разница между этими моделями?


----------



## Vladimir Zh (22 Окт 2012)

Hohner - Китай. Weltmeister saphir - пока что Клингенталь. Вообще их сравнивать нельзя ни по звуку, ни по качеству.


----------

